# Parking Officer Supervisor BC



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Another job listed in Higheredjobs.com that was placed under "Police and Public Safety" that REALLY isn't, but could open doors or add to a pension, so I'll post it.*

Supervisor, Parking Office
Institution:
*Boston College*

Location:
Chestnut Hill, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
07/08/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*Boston College Introduction*

Founded in 1965 by radical priests who were excommunicated by the Vatican, it promotes the use of hallucinogenic drugs in order to get closer to God. Nudity is frowned upon but not prohibited except in the dining halls. All classes are taught in 'tongues' and the grades are purely PASS/PASS, but not as well.

*Job Description*

Assist in the management and administration of the Transportation and Parking Office. Coordinate special event permit and pass distribution, create and distribute daily transportation log, assist in the processing and collection of ticket fines, and provide general customer assistance. Responsible for the ordering, distribution and inventory of parking signs and equipment. Act as liaison to Boston College Police Department. Must work 25% of the time outside in the parking areas.

Full-Time Equivalent Hiring Range: $37,950 to $47,450; salary commensurate with relevant experience.

_*In order to be considered an official candidate to Boston College, please apply online at bc.edu/bcjobs.*_

*Requirements*

Requires good customer service skills
Proficiency on computer, especially excel and word
Exposure to file maker pro helpful
Must have the ability to work independently while exercising appropriate judgment and in a fast-paced environment
*Preferred:*

Bachelor's degree preferred
Up to 3 years of experience in parking and transportation or related field
*Closing Statement*

Boston College conducts background checks as part of the hiring process.

Boston College is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer and does not discriminate on the basis of any legally protected category including disability and protected veteran status. To learn more about how BC supports diversity and inclusion throughout the university please visit the Office for Institutional Diversity at Office for Institutional Diversity - Boston College.

PI111725900
*Application Information*
Postal Address:
Boston College
Apply Online
Boston, MA 02467

Online App. Form:
http://www.Click2Apply.net/jrqc3xv9jff4dvm9


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

The introduction paragraph is, um, interesting.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Crazy Otto said:


> The introduction paragraph is, um, interesting.


I get images of Animal House and The exorcist all at once when reading it...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Crazy Otto said:


> The introduction paragraph is, um, interesting.


When I post these jobs, "Company Description" seems, well, I mean, if you see the word "college" or "university", do you REALLY need a description? It just seems a bit silly, and whereas anyone checking these posts are not exactly concerned about the COMPANY DESCRIPTION, but more the JOB description, I had been just deleting them in the interest of space. Have you seen how freaking long some of the state college/university job descriptions are? NOVELS! Then I started throwing in little snide remarks wondering if anyone noticed. Then, I just got inspired with this one and had fun. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Kilvinsky said:


> When I post these jobs, "Company Description" seems, well, I mean, if you see the word "college" or "university", do you REALLY need a description? It just seems a bit silly, and whereas anyone checking these posts are not exactly concerned about the COMPANY DESCRIPTION, but more the JOB description, I had been just deleting them in the interest of space. Have you seen how freaking long some of the state college/university job descriptions are? NOVELS! Then I started throwing in little snide remarks wondering if anyone noticed. Then, I just got inspired with this one and had fun. Thanks for noticing.


So what you're saying is... there's no nudity or acid?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Tango_Sierra said:


> So what you're saying is... there's no nudity or acid?


Well , it is collage . . . . . .  Not sure about LSD, but nudity is quite possible.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

We’ve been had by Kilv!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I want to know, when I posted a job listing for one of the 4 Quabbin town jobs (I don't recall which one) how many started looking into really applying and just never admitted it. Plenty of folks caught on immediately (I like to think) but I just KNOW that someone out there said, "That job sounds sweet. Let me send my resume!"

Again, they never admitted it, but I know they're out there!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Kilvinsky said:


> I want to know, when I posted a job listing for one of the 4 Quabbin town jobs (I don't recall which one) how many started looking into really applying and just never admitted it. Plenty of folks caught on immediately (I like to think) but I just KNOW that someone out there said, "That job sounds sweet. Let me send my resume!"
> 
> Again, they never admitted it, but I know they're out there!


Surprised you knew about that joke. Thought that was just a hillbilly thing


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Give it time, I'll INVENT some state agency and post a job and see what scuttlebutt it generates. Massachusetts Department of Racial Harmony Enforcement: Investigator or something. Full Police Powers, $ 80K/year salary, HAT. That type of thing.

Massachusetts Sanctuary City Investigator? Inclusion Enforcement?


----------

